# Java und HSSF + XSSF



## ByeBye 227189 (14. Juli 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen.

Ich habe ein Frage die mich jetzt seid einiger Zeit beschäftigt.
Ich habe schon öfter mal was kleines in Java Programmiert aber habe mich nie an was größeres herangewagt.

Jetzt will ich das mal tun, und hänge schon direkt am Anfang fest.
ich möchte Excel Tabellen in mein Programm einfügen, ändern und wieder speichern.
Dafür fand ich in den Weiten des Internet folgende API: Apache POI
welche mir die gewünschte Funktionalität liefern soll.

Doch wie füge ich das alles in NetBeans oder auch Eclispe ein?
Ich schiebe alles in die Plugin Folder von Eclipse setzte die imports für die Bibliotheken und nichts
läuft... und ich bekommen schon nach dem Tippen die anzeige das was mit der verlinkung nicht stimmt,
also das er die Dateien aus dem Plugin Folder nicht findet.

Wie schaffe ich es das er das Apache POI annimmt

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## digitalc (23. Juli 2010)

Du musst die Library poi-XX-XXXX.jar und poi-ooxml-XXXX.jar zu deinem Build Path hinzufügen. Unter Eclipse machste das so:
- Rechtslick auf dein Projekt
- Klick auf Properties
- Klick auf Java Build Path
- Reiter Libraries auswählen
- Klick auf Add External JARs..
- Die oben genannten jar Dateien hinzufügen

Wenn die JAR Dateien im Properties Fenter angezeigt werden kannst du das Fenster mit einem Klick auf OK schließen. In deinem Projekt sollten die jar Dateien nun unter Referenced Libraries auftauchen und du kannst mit diesen arbeiten.


----------



## ByeBye 227189 (24. Juli 2010)

Danke, alles mit dem einbinden hat funktioniert.


----------



## ByeBye 227189 (24. Juli 2010)

jetzt muckt der auf einmal rum weil er meine xls net finden will.
Ich gebe ihm: InputStream input = new FileInputStream("/Users/***/Desktop/Arbeitsmappe1.xls");

die Antwort von eclipse darauf ist: Default constructor cannot handle ... FileNotFoundException

das gleiche wenn ich eine String Variable als filename deklariere und mit den Pfad definiere passiert das gleiche.

auch beim versuch die Excel-Datei im eingenen SRC Ordner zu hinterlegen und nur mit "Arbeitsmappe1.xls" darauf zu verweisen, kommt mir das Programm mit der verqueren Antwort.

Was mache ich falsch?


----------

